# Cars



## fresh_face_dubai (May 25, 2011)

Hi guys

I will be in Dubai from next week, 6th June. I will have about 4 days to settle in before my first day of work. During that four day stint, I am hoping to be able to sort out my car rental.

My car of interest is a Lexus 4x4 RX 450h. However, from Internet searching here in the UK, I am finding it hard to locate places in Dubai that lease Lexus cars. In fact, I'm finding it tricky on the whole to find any rental places that lease 4x4's from manufacturers such as BMW and Mercedes and the like.

Does anyone know of any dealers in Dubai where these 4x4's can be leased.

Cheers.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you have your residency visa already?

If not, you will struggle to rent or lease a car.

Once you come into the country and collect your employment visa, you will not be able to rent until the residency stamping process is completed and you have obtained a UAE driving licence.

To be honest, I've not seen many Lexus RX's on the road. Most popular here are Toyota Prado & Land Cruiser / Mitsubishi Pajero. US cars like Dodge Durango / GMC Yukon & Escalades

European cars (you mentioned BMW) get a bad reputation, at least amongst my colleagues for poor air conditioning and bad aftersales. That said, there are a fair few X5's and Range Rover but most hire firms seem to favour the Toyota or Mitsubishi route...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You can rent on an international licence but you can`t lease and leasing here hasn`t really caught on yet so you`ll be lucky to find a decent motor to rent at a reasonable price.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

You can check out "CARFARE" they have some of these 4x4 for rent, but quiet expensive.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you contact the car rental comanies, and agree to sign a long term rental contract, they will get you about anything. It will then be effectively yours. That said, I think our two year leases we have, in the end, will nearly buy the vehicles that were requested and given to us with like 3 km on. So, would suggest that you rent a 'normal' vehicle for a few months, get the visa and bank account, then go buy the one you want.


----------

